# Sondermodus in eine Sicherheitsfunktion integrieren



## FMSAVE (17 Juni 2020)

Hallo Forum Community,

nach dem ich schon eine Weile still in diesem Forum mitlese und auch schon einige sehr gute Tipps nutzen konnte, habe ich meine erste Fragestellung an die Community. Ich hoffe es kann mir geholfen werden.

Beschreibung:
- In einem hydraulischen Prüfstand werden Blöcke mit Hydrauliköl verschieden Prüfungsprozeduren unterzogen, dabei wird ein Hochdruck und Volumenstrom erzeigt. Der Prüfer stellt während der Prüfung die verschiedenen Ventile im Block ein und muss daher unmittelbar an die Prüflingsadaption hineingreifen, dazu öffnet er die Schutzhaube.

Sicherheitsfunktion Hochdrucktest aktuell:
Sensor: - Sicherheitszuhaltung mit PLe
            - Zweikanaliger Druckschalter mit PLd

Logik: eine CPU mit PLe

Aktoren: Verschiedene Schütze für die E-Motoren/Pumpen mit Rückmeldekontakten

Programmierung: 
Haube muss geschlossen sein, Hochdrucktest wird gefahren, wird mit Druckschalter über eine bestimmte Zeit Hochdruck sensiert, ist die Hochdruckprüfung erfolgreich und und die Haube kann im weiteren Prüflauf geöffnet werden.

Grob, mit dem erfolgreichen Hochdrucktest hat man sicher gestellt, dass alle Öffnung im Block verschlossen, die hydraulischen Adaptionen gesetzt/dicht sind. Es besteht durch Hochdruck keine Gefahr mehr.

Soweit so gut, jetzt die neue Anforderung des Betreibers!

Er möchte in der Lage sein, die Anlage in einem Sondermodus ohne den Hochdrucktest zu betreiben bzw. die eigentlich Prüfung zu starten. Der Sondermodus wird nur selten benötigt, um neue Produkte einzufahren bzw. zu parametrieren.

Idee ist,

der Bedienerkreis ist eingeschränkt auf zwei Personen, die sich in der HMI anmelden mit einem Code oder einem Magnetchip und noch dazu einen Wahlschalter umlegen müssen. 

Meine Frage jetzt, wie kann ich die Sicherheitsfunktion mit der Anmeldung, dem Wahlschalter aufbauen? Ist das überhaupt eine Schutzfunktion? 

Wahlschalter und HMI Bit sind meine Sensoren? Logik wäre ja klar. Aber was ist mein Aktor? Im Prinzip wird ja eine ganz andere Prozedur freigegeben.

Ich stehe da gerade auf dem Schlauch und hoffe das mir jemand einen Anstoß geben kann.

Beste Grüße
A.Kosnak


----------



## roboticBeet (17 Juni 2020)

Ganz allgemein gesprochen: Die gängigen Hersteller von Safety-Komponenten haben für eine "sichere Betriebsartenwahl" entsprechende Produkte im Angebot (bspw. PITmode von Pilz oder EKS von Euchner). Entsprechende Applikationsbeispiele bekommst du dort natürlich auch. Durch die aktuellen pandemischen Umstände finden sich auch häufiger Webinare, welche sowas thematisieren. 

Nachtrag:
Ob das hier anwendbar ist, kann ich euch nicht sagen, da ich weder euren Prozess und die Risiken kenne noch einen Überblick über eventuelle C-Normen für Hydrauliken und Prüfstände habe...


----------



## FMSAVE (17 Juni 2020)

Hallo roboticBeet,

danke für deine Antwort. Werde mal bei den genannten von dir reinschauen.

Aber vielleicht versuche ich mal mein Anliegen allgemeiner zu Beschreiben.

Die Maschine hat validierte Sicherheitsfunktion und entsprechend den Konformitätsprozess durchlaufen.

Was jetzt als Wunsch kam war, die SF per Sondermodus auszuschalten. 

Meine Frage ist eigentlich, muss dieser Sondermodus eine SF nach DIN EN ISO 13849 sein und wenn ja wie würde man es realisieren? Die Gefährdungen ergeben eine PLr = d.

Sensor: Wahlschalter (mit einem PLd oder e)
Logik: F-CPU ist im Einsatz

Aktor: ??? ist der Aktor in diesem Fall die CPU? 

Im Prinzip wird ja kein klassischer Aktor angesprochen, sondern per Software in einen anderen Modus geschaltet. 

Besten Gruß
A.Kosnak


----------



## winnman (17 Juni 2020)

Warum muss für diesen Modus auf die Vorprüfung verzichtet werden? Dauert die zu lange?

Wenn das nur selten ist und da neue Produkte bearbeitet werden, würde ich das nicht komplett weglassen, ev. eine kürzere Testzeit andenken.


----------



## FMSAVE (18 Juni 2020)

Hallo,

danke für deine Antwort. 

Der normale Prüflauf hat im Automatikbetrieb sieben Schritte beginnend mit dem Hochdrucktest.

Beim Einfahren von neuen Produkten ist es notwendig, einzelne Prüfschritte zu mehrmals zu wiederholen. Daher der Kundenwunsch, im Sondermodus direkt die entsprechenden Prüfschritte auszuwählen, ohne den Hochdrucktest und evtl. vorgeschaltete Prüfschritte zu durchlaufen.

Besten Gruß 
A.Kosnak


----------



## Tommi (18 Juni 2020)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum,

was kann passieren, wenn ein Hydraulikblock bei offener Haube platzt
oder undicht wird?
Irreversible Verletzungen, Erblindung?
Wenn das passieren kann, wird es kritisch
und das ist noch nicht mal ein steuerungstechnisches 
Problem.
Ob PSA (Gesichtvisier) hilft, ist die Frage.
Über welche Drücke reden wir hier?

Zum Thema Betriebsartenanwahl:
https://assets.euchner.de/sirius/353064.pdf


----------



## FMSAVE (19 Juni 2020)

Hallo Tommi,

Schadensausmaß kann sicherlich im worts case ernst sein. Hochdruck bis 225 bar. Daher der Hochdrucktest zu Beginn der Prüfung bei geschlossener Haube im Automatikbetrieb.

Besten Gruß
A.Kosnak


----------



## Tommi (19 Juni 2020)

Tja, hört sich alles nicht witzig an. 
Auch für den "eingeschränkten Bedienerkreis" gilt der
Arbeitsschutz. Und als Maßnahme gegen plötzlichen
Ölaustritt mit 200bar ist "eingeschränkter Bedienerkreis"
und "Sonderbetrieb mit PLd" keine geeignete Maßnahme.


----------



## MFreiberger (19 Juni 2020)

Moin, ich durfte mich mal mit Prüfanlagen für Ventildichtigkeit befassen. Bei Flüssigkeiten (Wasser, Öl), ist die Gefahr verhältnismäßig gering, da sie sich ja nicht komprimieren lassen. Auch bei hohen Drücken. Das hat sich auch bei Höchstdruckpumpen im Bereich Wasserstrahlschneiden gezeigt. Die "Fontäne" baut sich relativ schnell ab und hat wenig Energie. Problematisch ist es eher, wenn nachgepumpt wird und der Druck nicht so schnell abgebaut werden kann oder wenn der Druckraum aus elastischen Wänden besteht und bei einer Leckage "nachdrückt" (z.B. Schläuche). Problematisch ist es auch wenn Maschinenteile herausgeschleudert werden (ein Schlosser hat mal einen Plunger einer Höchstdruckpumpe abbekommen. Aber auch "nur" blaue Flecke erhalten). Aber die Gefahr, die direkt von der Flüssigkeit ausgeht ist idR nicht der Rede Wert. Anders als bei Gasen.  VG  MFreiberger  Offtopic: warum kann ich meine Beiträge nicht mehr formatieren, Smileys einfügen, Zeilenumbruch, etc.??? nerv


----------



## Tommi (19 Juni 2020)

Wie gesagt, auch das Restrisiko, das nicht durch die steuerungstechnische Maßnahme
vermindert wird, muss bewertet werden. Das ist eigentlich nicht die Aufgabe des
Steuerungstechniker, bleibt aber oft auf ihm hängen... 

Smily geht...


----------



## safety_engineer (22 Juni 2020)

Vl. hilft das beim Einschätzen der Gefahren:

https://www.bghm.de/fileadmin/user_...esetze_Vorschriften/Informationen/209-070.pdf

auch ich kenne die C-Normen bzgl. Hydraulik nicht, weiß auch nicht ob welche existieren...

Eine grundsätzliche Aussage dazu findet sich jedoch in der MRL (bzw. im Leitfaden) §204 - Wahl der Steuerungs- oder Betriebsart

https://www.wko.at/service/innovation-technologie-digitalisierung/leitfaden-maschinenrichtlinie.pdf

Und in der EN ISO 12100 - 6.2.11.9. Steuerungsart für das Einrichten....

Natürlich muss auch diese Sicherheitsfunktion einen PL erfüllen. Ich hoffe das hilft etwas....


----------



## FMSAVE (22 Juni 2020)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten. 

Lösung:
1.) Aktivierung Handbetrieb in der HMI
2.) Prüfschritte können einzelnen ausgewählt werden

SF: Im Handbetrieb kann nur ein Hochdruck gefahren werden , wenn die Schutzhaube geschlossen ist.

Besten Gruß
A.Kosnak


----------



## Tommi (23 Juni 2020)

Glückwunsch zur Lösung.
Warum ist dann die Schutzhaube im Normalbetrieb nicht auch immer zu?

Nicht sauer wegen der Frage sein, ich spiele mal den Unfallsachverständigen...


----------



## FMSAVE (24 Juni 2020)

Moin Tommi,

die Haube ist auch im Normalbetrieb geschlossen und verriegelt, wenn der Prüfling erstmalig mit Hochdruck belastet. Wird ein bestimmter Druckaufbau erreicht wird, erkannt durch einen sicheren Druckschalter, wird in der Sick Safety ein Merker gesetzt (FlipFlop) und die Haube wird entriegelt. Mit dem Hochdrucktest ist gewährleistet, dass es keine Leckagen gibt und der Prüfling die Belastung verträgt.

Eine offene Haube ist notwendig, um an dem Prüfling u.a. Ventile einzustellen unter Last.

Wird der Prüfling aus der Vorrichtung entnommen, wird der Merker zurückgesetzt. In der Vorrichtung ist ein sicherer Ini, der bedämpft wird durch den Prüfling.

Besten Gruß
A.Kosnak


----------



## Tommi (24 Juni 2020)

> Eine offene Haube ist notwendig, um an dem Prüfling u.a. Ventile einzustellen unter Last.



Ok, und das braucht man im Handbetrieb nicht?


----------



## FMSAVE (25 Juni 2020)

Hallo,

im Normalfall werden im Handbetrieb keine Einstellungen am Prüfling vorgenommen. Im Handbetrieb kommen kalibrierte Prüflinge zum Einsatz, es gebt um die Parametrierung der Anlage bzw. Testen von neuen Programmen.

Besten Gruß
A.Kosnak


----------



## MFreiberger (25 Juni 2020)

Moin,



akosnak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> im Normalfall werden im Handbetrieb keine Einstellungen am Prüfling vorgenommen. Im Handbetrieb kommen kalibrierte Prüflinge zum Einsatz, es gebt um die Parametrierung der Anlage bzw. Testen von neuen Programmen.
> 
> ...



- Was ist, wenn es zu einem "NICHT Normalfall" kommt? 
- Was ist, wenn ein kalibrierter Prüfling beschädigt ist?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## FMSAVE (25 Juni 2020)

Hallo,

wie ich schon einmal beschrieben hatte, muss im Handbetrieb für den Hochdruckaufbau im System die Haube geschlossen und verriegelt sein. Damit ist der Bediener von der Gefährdung gekapselt. Die Schutzhaube ist mit schusssicheren Glas ausgestattet. 

Handbetrieb > Haube geschlossen > Hochdruck > Risiko minimiert
Handbetrieb > Haube offen > Kein Hochdruck > Risiko minimiert


Besten Gruß
A.Kosnak


----------



## MFreiberger (25 Juni 2020)

Moin,



akosnak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie ich schon einmal beschrieben hatte, muss im Handbetrieb für den Hochdruckaufbau im System die Haube geschlossen und verriegelt sein. Damit ist der Bediener von der Gefährdung gekapselt. Die Schutzhaube ist mit schusssicheren Glas ausgestattet.
> 
> ...



na, dann ist doch Alles gut?!

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Tommi (25 Juni 2020)

Der Grund meiner penetranten Nachfrage war, ob durch die geschlossene Haube im Handbetrieb ein
Manipulationsanreiz entsteht...


----------

